# A hundred years of selection



## Kosmo (Apr 18, 2013)

On left is a lab mouse; on the right is an English mouse. I'm actually breeding these two together, so it'll be interesting to see how the offspring shake out. I'm assuming a lot of blending inheritance, but I'm open to being surprised.


----------



## Mc.Macki Mice (Nov 24, 2012)

It's amazing how we can breed a simple species into a better one.  I can't wait to see what happens I'm thinking it will look like how pets hop mice look where they can have several attributes of both mice.


----------



## madmouse (May 19, 2012)

You are in for a wealth of surprises! I have big typey mice, but in my area the typey mice are only in standard cord and coats. All my crazy patterns and coats are in wee feeder and pet types. So I'm often mixing them together. The offspring can have almost all or almost none of the characteristics of either parent, with any admixture in between!


----------



## Hexagram (Jul 6, 2013)

I'd LOVE to see how the babes turn out. :3


----------



## jackiee (Jul 7, 2013)

sure to be gorgeous babies either way, well done.


----------



## Kosmo (Apr 18, 2013)

Thanks, all.

Since I'm starting with relatively pure stock, I plan on trying to find the degree of dominance/recessiveness of as many characteristics as possible that divide English type from American type.

The four traits that jump out at me are:

1. Tail-- both set and length.
2. Ears-- size, shape, and set.
3. Body size-- length and overall mass.
4. Coat-- lack of guard hairs in the English type which gives cleaner edges to any spots.

Can anyone think of any other characteristics which separate English from American? I'll document the offspring for you.


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

from that pic you also have head shape, the left looks more narrow and pointy then the right


----------



## jackiee (Jul 7, 2013)

way to go, well done and good luck with them.


----------

